# Light dropped in water :-(



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My friend just dropped his almost-new Aquatic Life t5ho fixture into his tank :-(
He (DUMB!!!) tried it and it doesn't work. Anyone know what the odds are that it'll work once dried out? If not, what parts are usually fried? Are they replaceable or is the whole unit gonna be garbage? Poor kid, he can NOT afford this, he scrounged and saved and finally got a great deal and now this :-( And he already sold his old fixture... I feel sooooo bad for him...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Should work when dries out. i have dropped regular flourescent fixtures into the tank and they stayed lit.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Was it on when he dropped it in?


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Was it on when he dropped it in? Hard to imagine that the ballast would be damaged by brief immersion. If it wasn't on the lamps would be OK too as long as they were dry before you tried turning it on. Most ballasts will sense a short circuit which is what would happen if the lamp sockets were wet.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it was on but I'm not sure...
Also, he tried it when it was probably still damp...
Everything but the tubes *should* be okay? Hopefully...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Everything should be okay. Was it dropped in fresh water or salt?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I burnt out a 4ft balast this way. In a fw tank. It fell inand was on and for the price of the ballast I could buy a new one.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Any chance it just blew a fuse?


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> Any chance it just blew a fuse?


Certainly check the fuse, also let the light dry naturally, Dont even place under a light. Put in somewhere and let it sit for a few days, I know its tempting to try it out but you must leave it. When you think its dry leave it for 24 more hrs to ensure its dry.

Ive gotten plenty of electronics wet to the point they stopped right away. Left sit for a week to dry and sure enough worked just like it did before it went in the water.

Hope that shed a little light on the fix it options.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

b.appel13 said:


> Certainly check the fuse, also let the light dry naturally, Dont even place under a light. Put in somewhere and let it sit for a few days, I know its tempting to try it out but you must leave it. When you think its dry leave it for 24 more hrs to ensure its dry.
> 
> Ive gotten plenty of electronics wet to the point they stopped right away. Left sit for a week to dry and sure enough worked just like it did before it went in the water.


+1

If there's room, a great place is the top of the fridge. It's a bit warm and has a bit of drying effect from the coils at the back of the fridge. Be patient.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Should let it dry but it would be easy to plug something else in the same recepticle as the light to see if it is a fuse or not.

You might get lucky and it will work


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The outlet's fine...he tested it...
The problem is likely to be the built in timer. As it's wired, you can't run the light without it. And it has a battery backup that would have kept some power flowing to it even under water. He doesn't think the battery is accessible so I have to think it will corrode...
I think, though, if everything else is working, we can rewire it to bypass the timer. I guess time will tell. Thanks far all the replies!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

keep us updated. I have been thinking the same question. I dont have a lid and have nearly dropped mine in a few times.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*water logged*

i have had my cell phone dropped in water i dried it out in the window of my car winsheild its a dry heat and dries great i know its not conveninet for a hood but if its parked in the drivway why not .
tom


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yup. I drooped my cell phone in catch basin. I removed the battery right away and let the phone dry out over the weekend. It worked fine after that. 

Using a GFI on aquarium equipment is always a good idea. Good for people and equipment.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

YIPEE!!!!! He just plugged it in and tried it...it works!!!!! The timer was going a little nuts turning the LED's on and off but he hit reset a few times and it's working now!!!
Thanks for all the input!


----------

